# On or Off?



## TopRider (Jul 11, 2005)

Is it better to keep a computer on or to turn it on when needed, for example, throughout the day at times I may turn my pc on & off two or three times. Should I just leave it on for a long period of time? Thanks for any help offered.

Top


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres a number of aguments here for both, by keeping it on you will have all the components up to temperature and therefor do not stress the sytem by switchin gon/off - but i dont think any conclusive has been decided.... 
I had an office, where we had Pc on all the time and some users would turn off each night - no difference in reliability however, a considerable difference in running cost and environment.
I also know of somone who has one of these PVR {digital tuner and harddrive video recorder} switches it off every night and its been fine


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

I have had computers for years and have always turned mine off and never had any problems,

I think it's just a matter of preference,.........


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I turn mine off when I'm not going to be using it for a while ... Never had a problem.
I do this primarly to reduce the dust build up inside the box.


----------



## gonie (Mar 12, 2006)

If u are not using it or might use ur computer for geneal work hten u san just log it off and no need to restart unless u had installed some stuff on it which needs restart . Computer takes a long time in booting because it has to read everything agian so logging off is a better solution

cheers


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My XP Media Center boots in about 60 seconds ... just enough time to pour my morning coffee.
Just about every part in a computer has a MTBF rating ... (Mean Time Between Failure) rated in hours of usage.
The less usage ... the longer the life, would be a logical assumption based on the MTBF rating
The mechanically moving parts such, as the cooling fans, are prone to failure faster than electronic parts.
Heat is a killer ... I'll turn mine off when not in use, in case a fan quits working.
I also have to worry about dust build up less often ... which contribtes to killer heat.
If my Conputer is off about half the time ... then I'm 50% less likely to get killed by a power surge... or I'm awake, or at a home, to unplug during an electrical storm.

I passed thru Ivy Tech a couple of days ago .... Spring Break ... no one was there.
Every computer in the house was on.
I guess they think differently than I do ... and have more money to pay the electrical bill or repair bill.

I also figure, like me, my Media Center like a fresh start in the morning ... But I'm not going to pour coffee in it.

Got to go .. here comes a noisey storm ...


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

I suppose by leaving it on you wasting electricity, harming the enviroment and costing u money.

On the other hand you can always whack it on standby. Which uses less energy.

My solution is just to turn in go to the loo and by the time i return its ready to use.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Had a pretty bad storm last night … got kinda noisy.
Wish my subwoofer was that good.
I'm wondering how many more training aids Ivy Tech has for their repair classes.

What's a Loo …. Is that analogous to cleaning you system with …
http://www.google.com/search?as_q=c...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## bordercollie (Oct 6, 2005)

There has just been media coverage in the UK about saving energy - a family was monitored for two weeks and at the end of it were told that they would save almost £300 per year just by turning off lights etc. They were also told NOT to leave anything on standby because it uses too much electricity. You should always switch off all your electrical appliances and not leave them on standby. Regarding the PC - I turn mine off everyday at home and at work. However, I also left my computer on for weeks at a time when I first started using one at home and it did it no harm. I don't think leaving it off or on will do any harm either way.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Noyb said:


> Whats a Loo . Is that analogous to cleaning you system with
> http://www.google.com/search?as_q=c...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


LOL, The transatlantic translation issue strikes again. 
The Loo is a UK term for a Toilet.
Here is a great site that could help in future:
http://www.effingpot.com/index.shtml

As for the standby thing, most electrical appliances seem to use almost as much power in stand by as they do when they are switched on. The only exception as far as I know is my monitor which saves a lot of power in stand by.

As for your PC though I would just shut it down when you have finished, a new PC doesn't take too long to boot so you might as well not risk power surges and dust build up as mentioned before.

I don't think there is much to worry about in terms of wear and tear from regular rebooting, a processor for example takes just 3 seconds to reach operating temperature so it's not as if they have a long heat up process which could damage them. Unless they are badly fitted in the first place then they would blow as soon as you try to boot the PC.

With the speed of PC development these days your PC components will most probably be out of date before they break down due to wear and tear as a result of booting.
Plus with every boot you get the advantage of clearing out your RAM and such, making your PC possibly run a little smoother.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

I start-up first thing in the morning, & shut down before retiring at night.

If you decide to leave your computer on, it's a good *security idea* to break your internet connection while not using your computer.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I start mine in the morning and shut it off at night, but I often turn off the monitor during the day when not in use for several hours.


----------



## ssds (Jan 13, 2006)

Think about it like a car......would you leave your car running all day and night????? Of course not, like a comp it uses energy and wears parts down faster


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I leave my main machine on 24/7, my wife does too. The other machines are normally turned on when required. If you have decent firewall protection, there's no issue leaving the Internet connected, after all it's connected all day, right?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I used to leave mine on 24/7 like JohnWill but I have gotten into the habit of turning it off if I am not at home or in bed. The rest of the time I leave it on.

I figure I save a little on the electric bill and do not have to blow the gunk out of it quite as often. I had a machine that was on pretty much all the time for 3 years. The thing that killed it was dust I believe. The north bridge fan got clogged up and stopped running through my negligence. I now have the case open and clean it out quite often.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Most of my Spam is coming from Asia .. and I suspect those (CWLMST) are also trying to hack in the back door.
I'll shut mine off at night .... thank God those (CWLMST) are in a different time zone.
I figure this reduces the statistical odds ... and don't want to wear out my Firewall.

Yes - I leave my car running 24/7 .... Don't want to wear out the ignition switch.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

Noyb said:


> Yes - I leave my car running 24/7 .... Don't want to wear out the ignition switch.


lol


----------



## ssds (Jan 13, 2006)

hehehe..........touche'


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I was at Compusa&#8217;s Corporate desk yesterday .. and a couple of Firemen were getting some computer stuff.

I asked them If they left their computers run 24/7 &#8230; they said yes.

Then I asked how many fire runs they&#8217;d been on caused by a computer.
There was about a 10 second delay .. with a funny look on their face &#8230;.
:
:
:
They said &#8220;One&#8221;


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, each to his own then but I think we can all agree that in a case of a laptop it is probably better not to wear the battery down by leaving it constantly charging.

I think we can agree that where and when there are storms it is better to disconnect all leads to the wall because compdeath can come from leads other than the mains too.

"Just to be personal here, I myself I always turn off everything, and tidy away everything after I use it" I like to keep things Swiss-like.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Another Neat Freak ??
I spent all evening trying to figure out .... the funny look on the Fireman's face.

I was kinda like the time I asked a Cop ... "Do you drive the speed limit all the time" ?
Now that's living dangerously.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

fleamailman said:


> Ok, each to his own then but I think we can all agree that in a case of a laptop it is probably better not to wear the battery down by leaving it constantly charging.
> ...................
> .........
> ....


Do you have any links or literature to verify that?
It's been my impression that most recent laptops have a regulated charger and leaving one 'on' all the time does not lead to over charging or wearing the battery down.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

http://mobileoffice.about.com/od/usingyourlaptop/f/laptopbattery.htm


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Stoner ... Now that Ive had time to Google and Type, May I add 

I was thinking that my knowledge of Nicads may be a little obsolete by nowand battery technology might be better 
But according to the link  It looks like its still applicable.

If NiCads are kept charged, but not exercised (hard), they develop a coating on the Plates.
This coating reduces the capacity of the Nicad  measured in deliverable amps per hours of discharge .. ie.. Amps-Hours.
This is called the Memory effect in NiCads ie. They get lazy without exercise.
The longer this is allowed to continue .. The more the cell is prone to shorting out with the build up of the coating on the plates.

To remove this Memory .. one manufacturer recommended fully discharging Each Cell individually
then short each cell, and let it soak for 24 hours . Then recharge it.

I used to do this in my old remote model airplane and electric race car days.
My best NiCads were the ones that were run the hardest.

So  Its not the charging thats the problem  Its the lack of discharging (exercising)

Obviously  This is a PITA and cant be done on Laptop batteries.
My Laptop has a Calibration routine .. That looks like it is Exercising the Battery and measuring its capacity at the same time.

Every once in a while  If Im going to be gone a long time  I turn on all my cordless phones, let them run and leave.
So far  Ive never had one of them run down . On my long winded Wife.

Never try to fully discharge a NiCad battery that has more than one cell in it.
The stronger cells will try to reverse charge the weaker cells and the pack will be ruined.
The Power circuit in a Laptop or Cordless phone will shut down before this disaster can happen.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Noyb....you have some funny stories !! I always enjoy reading them. About leaving your PC.... *on/off* I have always turn my systems off. I suppose if you were running a "server"...that would be a different story !!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Noyb said:


> Got to go .. here comes a noisey storm ...


Off topic sorry......From your location I always thought you were in CA. 
The storm we had last night was a new experience for a Seattle boy like myself...27 miles south of you


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks for the info Noyb.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Brindle .... Did you figured out that the Beach Boy's ChaCha is Stoplite City ??

Looks like the Northern Storm Cell went right between us.
I had everything unplugged ... You too ?
I thought CircleCity was going to get hit harder than it was.
It was kinda Sparky outside.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Noyb said:


> Brindle .... Did you figured out that the Beach Boy's ChaCha is Stoplite City ??
> 
> Looks like the Northern Storm Cell went right between us.
> I had everything unplugged ... You too ?
> ...


LOL nope didn't figure that out.
I turned off everything and headed downstairs. The sirens went off four times and rumor is that a tornado touched down on 136 but no evidence of that happening that I could see.

I'll take the west coast earthquakes anytime over this weather.

Glad you're here posting today and all is okay with you and your family. So I'm assuming!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

For laptop batteries, most batteries are no longer NiCD they are now lithium ion as i just got a new laptop last month for my bday and its a lithium ion battery. They can be left plugged in for long periods of time and be charged after being partially drained can be recharged and still have the same lifetime on it as if I plugged in the batttery and charged it from empty. As for me, i have an older desktop that runs 24/7+ the cpu fan is the orginal one from 6 years ago when the pc was built and the sytem runs fine without problems. We do shut down all the pc's though when we go on vaca, and the pc we use for the bills is not used often and is off unless being used and the laptops are the same way and all pc's run fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only reason to power cycle the LiIon batteries is to recalibrate the laptop's remaing charge indication. I don't bother, since when it runs out of juice, I'll know it.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah but i think its better for the battery to drain it. Usually an hour of playing age of empires III does that quickly.  At least the LiIon batteries don't have all the problems of old NiCD batteries and i think even before they used it in laptops they put it in cell phones which they do. Both my lappy and celly are lithium. Probably better for the enviorment. Gotta keep the tree huggers happy (no offense you guys cause we probably wouldnt have an ecosystem left without ya's)


----------

